# ATM fraud.....



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

i have been reading some posts about people having their atm cards clonned and various tourist areas.....

to reduce the amount of money taken from your account, most of us have on-line banking.... open a separate account and keep less then 20.00 balance on the account you use your atm card to withdraw money......

you simply transfer on-line what you are planning to take out..... 

:ranger:


----------

